
Web Scrape Master : Because Not Every Company Have APIs. - motyar
http://motyar.blogspot.com/2012/09/web-scrape-master-idea.html#.UMDW6aitX0I.hackernews
======
gcmartinelli
Nice job. I think this simplifies a bit the process, but I'm not sure it is
enough to charge a monthly fee. Most of the troubles of web scraping will
still be present (like determining what elements to pull from a page). I'm new
to web scraping but I thought I'd give my 2 cents.

